# NON-HEALING Chin-Sore/Injury and Questionably Getting Worse



## GenoCyde (May 31, 2008)

1 of my RBP's has an existing chin sore that has not healed since the last 5-6 weeks since I received it. A am trying Melafix and Pimafix for treatment, but one of the aquarium specialist @ my store said it it could be a parasite and not bacterial or fungal. Just so you know, yesterday was their first treatment for Melafix and Pimafix. Any ideas on what it could be or how I can go about treating the sore. The water readings are as follows:

Ammonia = .02

Nitrate = 40

Nitrite = 1.0

pH = 6.8


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Does he rub against the glass? My gold has had one for 2 months. He rubs against the glass all the time. I would not worry to much about it.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

a lot of people call that a chimple. it may or may not go away. all i would recommend is not spooking him, causing him to rub against the glass. but more important than the chimple is your params are not right. your nitrite and ammonia should always be 0. you need to add a pinch of tablesalt (pre-dissolved) in your tank and add some ammonia converter such as ammo-lock or prime, until your tank finishes cycling.


----------



## GenoCyde (May 31, 2008)

BlackLabel said:


> a lot of people call that a chimple. it may or may not go away. all i would recommend is not spooking him, causing him to rub against the glass. but more important than the chimple is your params are not right. your nitrite and ammonia should always be 0. you need to add a pinch of tablesalt (pre-dissolved) in your tank and add some ammonia converter such as ammo-lock or prime, until your tank finishes cycling.


The aquarium cycle is screwed up I think from the frequent water changes. Salt has been added and I just added prime to bind the nitrite. The ammonia was rechecked and is now 0, but the nitrite level has me stumped. I am going to wait it out to see what happens. Next water change is after 4th of July. Last water change was on June 30. Thanks for all the info from the both of you. I will try my best not to get so caught up emotionally over the sore. I just concerned about death and infection.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It sounds like a chimple. It is nothing to worry about except it looks ugly. If a fish is agressive enough to get it it will usually have it for a while since it will often scrape it on the glass. Something like adding a towel over the tank and adding salt to the tank would help him to heall, however there is still a change that another may develop if he continues to scape his chin on the glass.

Post a pic and we can be sure. It is most likely a chimple. Chimples are common among more agressive fish including piranhas.


----------

